# Memorial Day grilling



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I got no invite? 😂 Of course, you would have included round trip air fare for any and all chat room members wanting to attend!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> I got no invite? 😂 Of course, you would have included round trip air fare for any and all chat room members wanting to attend!


We both have a guestroom and bath for anyone handy that wants to come and do all these stupid repairs.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> We both have a guestroom and bath for anyone handy that wants to come and do all these stupid repairs.


Ha...there ya go!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Two Knots - Isn't there an Italian original dish that is similar? Take a look at the recipe, please. I can't remember the name.




__





Original Carrabba's Chicken Bryan (Not Copycat!) Recipe - Food.com


My hometown newspaper (The Orlando Sentinel) finally published this, my favorite chicken dish ever, in their "Thought you'd never ask" colum




www.food.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

You wouldn’t believe the large blister daughter has on her leg. When the coals were ready to grill she took the chimney off and set it on the ground then backed her leg into the chimney.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Gosh that looks good!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Startingover said:


> You wouldn’t believe the large blister daughter has on her leg. When the coals were ready to grill she took the chimney off and set it on the ground then backed her leg into the chimney.


Ouch!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Went to urgent care last night at 10 PM. The 2” x 3” Memorial Day leg burn needed attention.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

oh boy, hope she’s ok.


----------

